# short strains



## sunshineman (May 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a strain that grow very short and compact.  Can anyone tell me of such a strain?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2007)

Any indica should give you what you're looking for.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 14, 2007)

Low Ryder !!


----------



## wikkedsun (May 24, 2007)

low ryder for sure or snocap she usually sticks to one massive cola


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 24, 2007)

lowryder yields are weak. But that's to be expected though. Get any indica type and just top it so it stays short and bushy. Or use something like bushmaster that stunts the vertical growth and promotes the sideways growth. That way you can get strains that are wayyy more potent than the lowryders.


----------



## Object505 (May 30, 2007)

I have found by just topping and tieing your plants you can really keep them low. My hydro system sits off the floor like 2 feet so if my plants get 5 feet tall we are talking about 7 feet from floor to celling. So far i havent had trouble keeping them short by topping and tieing..


----------



## wikkedsun (May 30, 2007)

yea low ryder yields are weak


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 2, 2007)

top 44 i jsut got 10 seeds for $20 including shipping its one of the fastest maturing strains


----------



## fyf (Jun 3, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> top 44 i jsut got 10 seeds for $20 including shipping its one of the fastest maturing strains


 
Can you PM me a link?


----------



## dmack (Oct 8, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> top 44 i jsut got 10 seeds for $20 including shipping its one of the fastest maturing strains


wow pretty cheap. Can i have that link also.


----------

